# Any ants thinking about selling their Porsche due to the increase in value resulting from the ship fire?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ship Carrying 1,100 Porsches and Other Luxury Cars Is Burning and Adrift


A fire broke out Wednesday morning in the cargo hold of the ship, which departed from Emden, Germany, on Feb. 10 and was headed to Davisville, R.I.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Ship Carrying 1,100 Porsches and Other Luxury Cars Is Burning and Adrift
> 
> 
> A fire broke out Wednesday morning in the cargo hold of the ship, which departed from Emden, Germany, on Feb. 10 and was headed to Davisville, R.I.
> ...


Yes, I am.
But not only my Porsche.
My Lamborghini, Bugatti, Ferrari, Rolls Royce, all for sale. 😐


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, I am.
> But not only my Porsche.
> My Lamborghini, Bugatti, Ferrari, Rolls Royce, all for sale. 😐


Keeping the Maserati, then?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Smart money is slowly but steadily unloading hard assets for top dollar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_It conveniently sunk in over 3,000 feet of water !

Lloyds of London has heartburn right now . . _.

Nothing to investigate.

Nothing to clean up.

Conveniently " DISAPPEARED" !

( I have seen this trick before . . . )

It is to maratime what " Restaurant Fires" is to Hospitality Industry.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Keeping the Maserati, then?


Yes. It's the most suitable vehicle for my line of work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> *Any ants thinking about selling their Porsche due to the increase in value resulting from the ship fire?*


No, but I am considering selling my cargo ship.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> No, but I am considering selling my cargo ship.


You can buy a ROLL OFF CARGO SHIP for Cheaper than some of the cars that sank !

I have seen them go for $500,000.00

Prices are WAY UP right now !

Even containerless BULK SHIPPING prices are up.

Believe it or not, you can make a good living shipping ROCKS from India.
Aggregates & drilling mud is made from dried ground dense rock.









Lot of money in Concrete also.
Every railroad bed is composed of aggregates.

Where I live, you can make a fortune off of producing drilling mud to specific density weights along with drilling cements .

All you need to do is unload your bulk carrier ship.
Bucket cranes.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No I'm keeping my four-door Porsche for rideshare


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Alantc said:


> No I'm keeping my four-door Porsche for rideshare


I think you were joking, but wouldn't a Panamera be the shit for rideshare? Operating cost too high, of course, for uberX, but what a nice car! I bet you would get $2 tips from many riders.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> I think you were joking, but wouldn't a Panamera be the shit for rideshare? Operating cost too high, of course, for uberX, but what a nice car! I bet you would get $2 tips from many riders.


You would be surprised. Many will give no tip thinking that you certainly don't need the money. I drove an Avalon for a while when Select was a thing. When I took X rides people would comment on the nice car and tip at a lower rate than what my Select pax did.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Keeping the Maserati, then?


Sell that Italian junk first


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ted Fink said:


> I think you were joking, but wouldn't a Panamera be the shit for rideshare? Operating cost too high, of course, for uberX, but what a nice car! I bet you would get $2 tips from many riders.


Cayenne would be better !
More Luggage room.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Cayenne would be better !
> More Luggage room.
> 
> View attachment 650670


WRONG! More pizza room for those office/superbowl party mega-order deliveries!
Tip is included in the price, right?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> Sell that Italian junk first


I like Italian cars. They have soul. But you just have to adjust your mindset - with an Italian car, you don't decide when you get somewhere or even if you get there - the car does. As long as the driver understands that dynamic then there's no problem.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

How many Italian cars have you owned. Me more than enough no to buy anymore. 
Alfa Romero...nothing handles like and Alfa....but will it start..


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

elelegido said:


> I like Italian cars. They have soul. But you just have to adjust your mindset - with an Italian car, you don't decide when you get somewhere or even if you get there - the car does. As long as the driver understands that dynamic then there's no problem.


Sounds like owning a cat.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Sounds like owning a cat.


[Puts flameproof suit on]
Or having a wife.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You had me at your thread title. I thought it was a trick question unless you meant Matchbox Porsche. 😀


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> _It conveniently sunk in over 3,000 feet of water !
> 
> Lloyds of London has heartburn right now . . _.
> 
> ...


Are you sure this didn't happen in the Bronx? That's where cars usually go to "disappear" for insurance claims!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> How many Italian cars have you owned. Me more than enough no to buy anymore.
> Alfa Romero...nothing handles like and Alfa....but will it start..


I've had 4. I wouldn't be foolish enough to have one as main transport, but as a second, fun, car they're fine.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Ship Carrying 1,100 Porsches and Other Luxury Cars Is Burning and Adrift
> 
> 
> A fire broke out Wednesday morning in the cargo hold of the ship, which departed from Emden, Germany, on Feb. 10 and was headed to Davisville, R.I.
> ...


My brother's an Anesthesiologists and has a new Porsche 718 Boxter T Convertible as his weekend car.
He pays $1,500 for the lease payment and $500 per month for insurance.
An entire family of Ants probably can't even buy a house that cost that much every month let alone a car.









*Take a gander at the type of car an ant can afford if they work 80 hours a week with today's used car and gas prices*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> My brother's an Anesthesiologists and has a new Porsche 718 Boxter T Convertible as his weekend car.
> He pays $1,500 for the lease payment and $500 per month for insurance.
> An entire family of Ants probably can't even buy a house that cost that much every month let alone a car.
> 
> ...


Jealousy / comparison with others is a bitter pill to swallow.

I don't compare my life, or how much money I have, or how far I got in my career with _anyone_ else. Reason: no other person is a point of reference for my life. I am me and they are them. The only comparison I make is where I am now compared with where I wanted to be.

And, you know, anaesthesiologists with Porsches aren't immune to the comparison pitfall just because they have money. Some will be comparing themselves to people who are more successful than they. The millionaire compares himself with the multi-millionaire, and wants what he/she has. It's a never-ending quest for more and more; a meaningless quest for things that don't matter.

I realised this early. By my early 30s I was a senior manager in a 10 billion dollar company. I was two management rungs below the CEO. My income was already in the top 5% of people. But I wasn't satisfied. I wanted more. And, if I had stayed in the corporate world, that's the way things would have remained. I would have got richer and richer, and never been satisfied.

My advice to you would be to not compare yourself to others. Don't eye the cars they have or the houses they have etc. Focus on _you_, and where you want to be. And then compare you with earlier versions of you, and where you wanted to be. But keep in mind that money does not make you happy. It can bring comfort, but not happiness.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Jealousy / comparison with others is a bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> I don't compare my life, or how much money I have, or how far I got in my career with _anyone_ else. Reason: no other person is a point of reference for my life. I am me and they are them. The only comparison I make is where I am now compared with where I wanted to be.
> 
> ...


Best post on here in a long time. True facts. Money can't make you happy. It just amplifies whatever you are (happy or unhappy). Money is a tool. You do need a certain amount to be comfortable and have a warm bed to sleep in, food to eat, transportation, etc. But beyond that it doesn't do much for me. Anything I earn over my needs I save for a rainy day and/or use to help others.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I like Italian cars. They have soul. But you just have to adjust your mindset - with an Italian car, you don't decide when you get somewhere or even if you get there - the car does. As long as the driver understands that dynamic then there's no problem.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Jealousy / comparison with others is a bitter pill to swallow.
> 
> I don't compare my life, or how much money I have, or how far I got in my career with _anyone_ else. Reason: no other person is a point of reference for my life. I am me and they are them. The only comparison I make is where I am now compared with where I wanted to be.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the anesthesiologist keeps patients sedated & alive - and they go through a lot of training to be competent. I have talked with physicians on a personal level - they say that their life has been quite grinding, and that they might well tell their younger selves that it's not worth it.

In any case, with good marginal tax rates, high-income folks like this are working a lot for all of us.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Yes, but the anesthesiologist keeps patients sedated & alive


Agreed; that's pretty much what they do.


> and they go through a lot of training to be competent.


Also true.


> I have talked with physicians on a personal level - they say that their life has been quite grinding, and that they might well tell their younger selves that it's not worth it.


A lot of people get their career choice right. And a lot of people get their career choice wrong. My sister-in-law trained and qualified as a dentist. A large amount of time was spent by her and a large amount of money was spent by her parents to this aim. However, when she started practicing, she soon realised that she didn't like it, at all, and that she had made a huge mistake. She is now a primary school teacher, loves her job and loves going to work every day.

The trick is, if you realise that you've made a mistake and chosen the wrong career, to not fall victim to the sunk cost fallacy. It's better to get out of a wrong choice and find what you like doing. Life's too short.


> In any case, with good marginal tax rates, high-income folks like this are working a lot for all of us.


Yes, I am glad there are doctors. I'm also glad there are a lot of other people working in other professions, such as farmers, roughnecks, garbage men etc etc. The list is long.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

elelegido said:


> Agreed; that's pretty much what they do.
> Also true.
> A lot of people get their career choice right. And a lot of people get their career choice wrong. My sister-in-law trained and qualified as a dentist. A large amount of time was spent by her and a large amount of money was spent by her parents to this aim. However, when she started practicing, she soon realised that she didn't like it, at all, and that she had made a huge mistake. She is now a primary school teacher, loves her job and loves going to work every day.


I just had (yesterday) an implant on an upper molar in which there needed to be a sinus bone graft; my goodness the grinding sound of the drill/saw was horrific!    And a few months before I got a lower molar implant base replaced (no graft needed, but that was a long recovery). Good thing I'm getting this done at Eastern European prices.  Knock on wood, but this new implant seems to be healing much better than that replacement one.



elelegido said:


> The trick is, if you realise that you've made a mistake and chosen the wrong career, to not fall victim to the sunk cost fallacy. It's better to get out of a wrong choice and find what you like doing. Life's too short.
> Yes, I am glad there are doctors. I'm also glad there are a lot of other people working in other professions, such as farmers, roughnecks, garbage men etc etc. The list is long.


The problem with medicine/dentistry is that there is so much time & money put into it, and the income so relatively high that you need to work a while to make it all worth - its sunk cost, fallacy or not. There are some interesting parallels with these kind of careers and the institution of slavery: the economics of slavery is basically the new slave-owner pays the old slave-owner a cost which is basically an amortized bond on the excess value (i.e., living costs, security, etc.) labor of the slave throughout his lifetime; these high-priced professions have basically paid the old slaveowner tuition and opportunity costs.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> How many Italian cars have you owned. Me more than enough no to buy anymore.
> Alfa Romero...nothing handles like and Alfa....but will it start..



yes.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> My brother's an Anesthesiologists and has a new Porsche 718 Boxter T Convertible as his weekend car.
> He pays $1,500 for the lease payment and $500 per month for insurance.
> An entire family of Ants probably can't even buy a house that cost that much every month let alone a car.
> 
> ...


It's time to import anestesiologists via the H1B visa.


----------

